# Welche Gilde, welcher Server?!



## RogueS (17. September 2009)

Hallo Community,

die Serverliste ist nun seit einigen Tagen raus.
Der Start von Aion ist sehr bald.
Somit haben sich auch schon die meisten Gilden entschieden auf welchem Server sie spielen werden.

Da ich diese Informationen für relativ wichtig erachte (welche Gilde, welchen Server gewählt hat) habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht und mal die Interentseiten der Gilden nach ihren Entscheidungen durchforstet. Diese möchte ich euch gerne ebenfalls mitteilen.

Sofern ich eure Gilde vergessen habe aufzuführen, oder ihr die Entscheidung von Gilden wisst die bisher nicht aufgeführt sind könnt Ihr diese kurz nennen in Form von:
Server, Elyos/Asmo, Gildenname

Auch wenn sich eine Entscheidung geändert hat, oder ich eine falsche Information in der Übersicht gebe, bitte ich, diese entsprechend mitzuteilen.


Thor

Asmo  |  Powerwave
Asmo  |  Divine
Asmo  |  Eiskalt
Asmo  |  Killing on Sight
Asmo  |  Mortalized
Asmo  |  Kyrie Eleison
Asmo  |  Die 12. Legion
Asmo  |  Nastrandir
Asmo  |  Aion Flux
Asmo  |  Bund des Chaos
Asmo  |  Dark Falls
Asmo  |  Unforgiven
Asmo  |  Dark Age
Asmo  |  Archonten

Elyos  |  In Obscuro
Elyos  |  Wings of Fury
Elyos  |  Legion Eternal Sorrow
Elyos  |  Hurricane
Elyos  |  The last Heroes
Elyos  |  The Core
Elyos  |  Frozen Sun
Elyos  |  Wings of fury
Elyos  |  Hall of Fame
Elyos  |  Circula Orionis
Elyos  |  Adeodatus
Elyos  |  Infinity



Kromede

Asmo  |  Kromede
Asmo  |  JoHnson Clan
Asmo  |  Red Hands
Asmo  |  Trinitas
Asmo  |  InRage
Asmo  |  Kuhbaner
Asmo  |  Aurora 
Asmo  |  Avantgarde
Asmo  |  Divino Diablos
Asmo  |  Gothic
Asmo  |  Singularity
Asmo  |  Valkyrie
Asmo  |  Volturi
Asmo  |  Blut für Blut
Asmo  |  Komori
Asmo  |  Lycidas
Asmo  |  Rüstige Rentner
Asmo  |  Aenigma
Asmo  |  Anam Cara
Asmo  |  Bloody Memory

Elyos  |  United Elite
Elyos  |  Rage
Elyos  |  Templer
Elyos  |  Falkenbund
Elyos  |  Twilight Hunter
Elyos  |  Dying for Honour
Elyos  |  Cherub Zur
Elyos  |  Necromancer
Elyos  |  Divine
Elyos  |  Galladoria
Elyos  |  Last Exile
Elyos  |  Caelicola
Elyos  |  Unique
Elyos  |  Cupiditas
Elyos  |  Prophecy
Elyos  |  Reunion
Elyos  |  Legio Luminis
Elyos  |  Disorder
Elyos  |  Nordstern
Elyos  |  Volatilis Aeternitas


Balder

Asmo  |  Caer Anwyn
Asmo  |  Nox Infinita
Asmo  |  Phoenix
Asmo  |  Blackout
Asmo  |  Royaru
Asmo  |  Knights of Cydonia
Asmo  |  Wicked KnoobS

Elyos  |  Abenteuerbund
Elyos  |  Stern Atreias
Elyos  |  Drachenwacht
Elyos  |  Aer
Elyos  |  Memories
Elyos  |  Sturmtänzer
Elyos  |  Old Heros
Elyos  |  Heroes of light
Elyos  |  The Black Rose

Votan

Asmo  |  Skyrillum
Asmo  |  Serenity
Asmo  |  Vae Victis
Asmo  |  Bruderschaft des Zorns
Asmo  |  Eiszeit
Asmo  |  Circle of Unity
Asmo  |  Dirnaith
Asmo  |  Equality
Asmo  |  Celestial
Asmo  |  The companions
Asmo  |  Nightshade
Asmo  |  Blutkrieger
Asmo  |  Der dunkle Bund
Asmo  |  Core
Asmo  |  Rayet
Asmo  |  Fremdenlegion
Asmo  |  Blut für Blut
Asmo  |  Banditos
Asmo  |  Avaritia
Asmo  |  Askae at Askae 
Asmo  |  Dirnaith
Asmo  |  Hells Kitchen
Asmo  |  Lege Artis
Asmo  |  Aequinoctium
Asmo  |  Die Harier
Asmo  |  Trinity
Asmo  |  DOGMA
Asmo  |  Zunderzirkel
Asmo  |  Exsecratus
Asmo  |  Infernum
Asmo  |  Extinction
Asmo  |  Vlos Verin
Asmo  |  Syndicate
Asmo  |  BlutLied
Asmo  |  Ancarias Lost Guard
Asmo  |  Black Emperor
Asmo  |  Phobia
Asmo  |  Educated Fools
Asmo  |  No Fear
Asmo  |  Barak Thul
Asmo  |  Noricum
Asmo  |  Thelyn Ennor
Asmo  |  Destruktive Brut
Asmo  |  Nemesis
Asmo  |  Blutrausch
Asmo  |  Ultimus Imperium
Asmo  |  Düsteres Schicksal
Asmo  |  Triarii
Asmo  |  Nightfall
Asmo  |  Berserker
Asmo  |  Vicious
Asmo  |  Infinitas

Elyos  |  Gothic
Elyos  |  Elyos Elite 
Elyos  |  Miles Luminis
Elyos  |  GodLike
Elyos  |  Carpe Noctem
Elyos  |  GameOver
Elyos  |  Vis Lucis
Elyos  |  EnumaElish
Elyos  |  Avalon
Elyos  |  GoDhanD
Elyos  |  Crimson Despair
Elyos  |  Merenion
Elyos  |  Eteria
Elyos  |  Satori
Elyos  |  Heavens Gate
Elyos  |  Codex Astartes
Elyos  |  Todesschwadron
Elyos  |  Firewind
Elyos  |  Krieger des Himmels
Elyos  |  Elyos United
Elyos  |  Eternity
Elyos  |  Praetorianer
Elyos  |  Merenion
Elyos  |  DIS
Elyos  |  Stahlklang
Elyos  |  Anima-Immortalis
Elyos  |  Schwertgewitter
Elyos  |  For the Harmony
Elyos  |  Vintersol
Elyos  |  Awaken
Elyos  |  Demons
Elyos  |  Bloodshed
Elyos  |  Tia'Ra
Elyos  |  Fedaykin
Elyos  |  Beat
Elyos  |  Animus Ardentis
Elyos  |  FrontLINE
Elyos  |  Todos Muertos
Elyos  |  Caedes
Elyos  |  Frostbringer
Elyos  |  Der schwarze Orden

(Die Größen der Gilden habe ich leider nicht berücksichtigt/ berücksichtigen können.)


Gruß
RogueS


----------



## Rem (17. September 2009)

Sehr interessant!

Danke, für deine Arbeit. Was man nicht alles macht, um die Zeit bis Sonntag zu überbrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: Eine Url zu der jeweiligen Gilde/Legion wäre noch ganz hübsch. merci


----------



## Kizna (17. September 2009)

RogueS schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde die Übersicht sehr aussagekräftig. Entgegen allen Erwartungen sind nämlich die meisten Gilden auf Votan zu finden und nicht auf Thor. Gem. dieser Übersicht ist also davon auszugehen, dass es auf Votan wohl um einiges "geordneter" zugehen wird als auf Thor. Allerdings ist bedenklich, dass es ein vielfaches mehr an Asmo-Gilden als Elyos-Gilden auf dem Server zu geben scheint.
> 
> (Die Größen der Gilden habe ich leider nicht berücksichtigt/ berücksichtigen können.)
> 
> ...



Naja es geht. Wie du schon geschrieben hast wurden die großen Legionen nicht aufgeführt. Inwiefern dies also aussagekräftig sein soll kann sich jeder selbst denken. Allerdings stimmt es, dass sich einige Elite Gilden auf Votan angesiedelt haben.


----------



## Peter Pansen (17. September 2009)

Soweit ich weiß, kannst du bei Kromede noch Divine auf Elyos-Seite eintragen.


----------



## Azure_kite (17. September 2009)

Also meine Gilde, die Gilde Aequinoctium wird auf Votan auf Asmosdierseite spielen


----------



## Magnor84 (17. September 2009)

Necromancer auf Kromede, Elyos


----------



## RogueS (17. September 2009)

-----------

Habe die genannten Legionen "geaddet".


Ps:
Entschuldigung dafür, dass ich Legionen als Gilden bezeichnet hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etchco (17. September 2009)

In Memorys of Rooty
Asmo
Thor


----------



## FallenAngel88 (17. September 2009)

bin ja beruhigt dass bis auf Votan auf allen servern die spielerzahl pro seite recht ausgeglichen scheint..zumindest wenn man von den legionen ausgeht

BTT: find das ne gute idee das aufzulisten auch wenn ich mir erst später eine gilde suchen werde


----------



## Magmion (17. September 2009)

need gilde


----------



## SilverCH (17. September 2009)

Find ich echt super, so fällt für einige die Eintscheidung wo zu spielen sicher leichter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hät da aber ne Frage... Wie kommt es das es überhaupt schon so viele Legionen gibt ohne das das Spiel schon draussen ist? o0
Rückzuschliessen dass das alles Beta-Spieler sind, oder ist des normal?  Es ist irgendwie komisch, ich für meinen Teil werd zuerst das spiel mal spielen, und dann nach ein paar Tagen mal eine Legion suchen, denn durch spielen "lernt" man die Leute kennen, was man ja vorhin noch net weiss...


----------



## Kizna (17. September 2009)

Also wenn Votan keine Warteschlange kriegt, dann könnte ihr mich ab Hans nennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immondys (17. September 2009)

Die Legion, in der ich mitspielen werde geht nach Balder

also

Legion: Old Heros (Die deutschsprachige Gilde für alte Säcke und Gelegenheitsspieler in Aion) (Einstiegsalter ab 25 Jahre)
Server: Balder
Fraktion: Elyos

http://www.the-old-heroes.de/


----------



## xadeo (17. September 2009)

Legion Adeodatus ( Elyos) ist auf Server Thor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (17. September 2009)

Auf Votan lassen sich allem Anschein nach ein paar bekanntere PvP-Gilden nieder.

Edit: Gilden gelöscht auf Wunsch.


----------



## Sichel_1983 (17. September 2009)

Bin mal gespannt ob es verlässliche Quellen sind   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (17. September 2009)

Und ich frage mich ob ich unbedingt zu diesen pseudeo Pros
Blutrausch will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xadeo (17. September 2009)

Alle Server werden zum PvP-Spielplatz^^ .


----------



## Zeroeight (17. September 2009)

Die Liste ist auch nur die halbe Wahrheit, da einige große Gilden nicht bekannt geben werden wo sie spielen, um nicht alle noob´s mit zuziehen!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (17. September 2009)

Zeroeight schrieb:


> Die Liste ist auch nur die halbe Wahrheit, da einige große Gilden nicht bekannt geben werden wo sie spielen, um nicht alle noob´s mit zuziehen!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sagte ich ja. Gibt den Fanboys keine Chance  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minae (17. September 2009)

die "Schweizer Asmodier" von Votan werden sich zukünftig "Der dunkle Bund" nennen.währe aber trotzdem schön wenn man hier weiterhin sehen könnte, dass wir eine schweizergilde sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark-Kerosin (17. September 2009)

Gilde Gothic


Asmo - Kromede

Elyos - Votan



Viele Grüsse,

Belo


----------



## G.I.Lukas (17. September 2009)

Singularity meldet sich zum Dienst auf [GER] KROMEDE


----------



## RogueS (17. September 2009)

So habe hier mal wieder alles "geupdatet"

Nachdem nun auch Singularity auf Kromende spielen wird muss ich persönlich sagen, liest sich die Asmo-Seite dort recht stark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Aber das ist nur mein persönlicher Eindruck.

Und dazu, dass die "großen bzw. bekannten" Gilden nicht veröffentlichen auf welchem Server sie zu finden sein werden: Ich finde das sehr schade. Ich hoffe für die Gilden, dass Sie sich wenigstens untereinander Absprechen, also z.B. Beat mit Blutrausch usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr was wisst, immer her damit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Bahlti (17. September 2009)

Tolle Auflistung, danke für die Mühe ;-) 

doch schreib doch bitte statt "Aurora Legion" nur "Aurora" Danke ;-)


----------



## Kizna (17. September 2009)

Btw, dachte Powerwave spielt auf Kromede und nicht auf Thor?


----------



## Rayon (17. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Btw, dachte Powerwave spielt auf Kromede und nicht auf Thor?


Solange sie nicht auf meinem Server spielen, haben sie freie Auswahl zwischen 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bahlti (17. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Btw, dachte Powerwave spielt auf Kromede und nicht auf Thor?



wo spielt ihr eig.? seid ja gar nicht aufgelistet. Will dich töööööten =P=P xD


----------



## Kizna (17. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> wo spielt ihr eig.? seid ja gar nicht aufgelistet. Will dich töööööten =P=P xD



Versuchen kannst du es, aber ob du es schaffst ist fraglich.


----------



## Bahlti (17. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Versuchen kannst du es, aber ob du es schaffst ist fraglich.



soll das heißen auch kroemede?^^


----------



## Kizna (17. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> soll das heißen auch kroemede?^^



Drück auf meine Sig und du wirst es wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antariel (17. September 2009)

Ob es sinvoll ist schon seinen Legionsnamen und Server zu posten? Meine nur weil Namen ja nicht auf den jeweiligen Servern schon reserviert sind....

Oder wie seht ihr das?

Mfg


----------



## Kizna (17. September 2009)

Antariel schrieb:


> Ob es sinvoll ist schon seinen Legionsnamen und Server zu posten? Meine nur weil Namen ja nicht auf den jeweiligen Servern schon reserviert sind....
> 
> Oder wie seht ihr das?
> 
> Mfg



.... Wieviele Legionen werden sich Galladoria nennen und ansonsten gibt es einige größere Legionen die es noch nicht gemacht haben. Zumindestens was den Server angeht. Allerdings gibt es auch hier absprachen und von den meisten weis man wo sie hingehen.


----------



## Antariel (17. September 2009)

@Kizna, was ich eigentlich meinte das es eventuell Spieler gibt die ne Gilde gründen wollen und jene sich den Namen einfach abkucken bzw. sagen wirs mal grob "klauen". 

Mfg.


----------



## Berghammer71 (17. September 2009)

Das gute ist, die Charerstellung geht auf den Server nicht weiter ab einen gewissen Punkt bis die Gegenseite aufgeholt hat - wenn jetzt alle ihre twinks usw. direkt anlegen, hoffe ich das Twinks dabei nicht gezählt werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (17. September 2009)

Antariel schrieb:


> @Kizna, was ich eigentlich meinte das es eventuell Spieler gibt die ne Gilde gründen wollen und jene sich den Namen einfach abkucken bzw. sagen wirs mal grob "klauen".
> 
> Mfg.



Na dann wünsche ich ihnen viel Spaß dabei. Auf dem Open Beta Server waren wir die erste Legion auf Balder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogueS (17. September 2009)

Naja, ich hab Powerwave mal komplett raus genommen, bis ich was greifbares lese.
Ich war so frei und hab Galladoria gleich mal geaddet.

-------

So, dank eines Mitglieds bin ich per PM auf weitere Quellen hingewiesen worden, in denen Gilden sich vorstellen. Ich aktualisiere nun die Liste Stück für Stück.
Ich bin ebenfalls dabei, die Gildenseiten in den Gildennamen zu Verlinken.

Falls sich aufgrund des Umfangs der Liste evtl. Dopplungen eingeschlichen haben, bitte ich wieder diese Mitzuteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ich möchte anmerken, dass die Anzahl der bereits vor Veröffentlichung in Europa bestehenden Gilden enorm ist. Auf einer externen Seite sind bereits 270 Gilden registriert. Allein diese Tatsache finde ich recht imposant.

Schönen Abend

RogueS


----------



## Bexx13 (18. September 2009)

Danke für die Mühen RogueS!

Ich finde diese Liste sehr hilfreich, da sie einen guten Überblick gibt. Ich hatte auch schon ein wenig gestöbert, wer wo hin geht, da ich mich noch nicht für eine Legion entschieden habe, bei der ich mich letztendlich bewerbe. Habe aber schon ein paar herausgefiltert, die mit ihrer Legionsvorstellung einfach symphatisch rüberkommen. Auf lauter Pro und Pseudopros hab ich nicht unbedingt Lust, von daher weiß ich jetzt, auf welchem Server es durchaus nett werden könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Arbeit!

Bexx

edit ps: schade dass einige Legionen da ein so großes Geheimnis draus machen, wo sie hingehen werden, andererseits kann ichs auch verstehen. Ich selbst will ja auch erstmal schauen, wer wo hingeht, um mir dann einen nett klingenden Server auszusuchen. Für mich persönlich kommt fast nur noch ein Server in Frage *geheimniskräm*


----------



## Rombart (18. September 2009)

Auch die Elyos Gilde "*Stahlklang*" hat entschlossen sich auf Votan niederzulassen. Bitte in die Liste mit aufnehmen, dankööö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artesh (18. September 2009)

Asmo | Rayet

http://www.rayet.de/


----------



## Franx (18. September 2009)

Gilde: Anima-Immortalis
Server: Votan
Seite: Elyos
HP: http://anima-immortalis.de/


----------



## Sichel_1983 (18. September 2009)

ich hätte gedahct das sich mehr Legionen auf Thor niederlassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brezel (18. September 2009)

hab auch gedacht das Thor voller wird...

naja gibts aber richtig spaß auf Votan wenn da so viele Legionen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



finde es auch etwas schade das manche "progamer Legionen" keinen popo in der hose haben um zu sagen wohin sie gehn...sowas würde ja den "pro-anspruch2 ja bekräftigen als geheimnissvoll vorsich hin zu tuscheln. naja mal schaun wie lange es solche dan geben wird


aber nichts desto trotz wünsche ich allen egal auf welchem server das sie ihren spaß haben werden


----------



## AC-Bonnyta (18. September 2009)

Bei uns läuft die Abstimmung noch bis 16:00 Uhr. 
Danach wird auch unser Server bekannt gegeben.

Legion: Anam Cara
Server: /
Seite: Asmodier
HP: www.aion-ac.de

mfg


----------



## Zeroeight (18. September 2009)

find es gut das sich gute und erfolgreiche legionen/gilden bedeckt halten wo sie hingehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
unsere legion macht es genauso...
und wie schon gesagt, das verhindert, das man die ganzen noob´s wie ein schlangenschwanz hinter sich her zieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zwar hat sich die eine oder andere große legion schon verraten, aber ob diese dann auch wirklich dort anfangen, wie es auf der liste steht sei mal dahin gestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (18. September 2009)

Zeroeight schrieb:


> find es gut das sich gute und erfolgreiche legionen/gilden bedeckt halten wo sie hingehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du weisst das noob Anfänger heißt? und wir in diesem Spiel ALLE Noobs sind da wir alle neue Anfangen!


----------



## brezel (18. September 2009)

das stimmt schon ob man wirklich dahin geht is ne andere sache... aber wir gehn mal davon aus^^

und der schlangenschwanz kommt so oder so mit wenn man auf nem DE server geht weil da gibts ja nur 4 , wäre nur eine frage der zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeroeight (18. September 2009)

noob hat viele bedeutungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich denke das jeder weis was ich damit meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sichel_1983 (18. September 2009)

The schrieb:


> Du weisst das noob Anfänger heißt? und wir in diesem Spiel ALLE Noobs sind da wir alle neue Anfangen!



Du weisst sicher wie er es gemeint hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magnor84 (18. September 2009)

SilverCH schrieb:


> Find ich echt super, so fällt für einige die Eintscheidung wo zu spielen sicher leichter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die Legion/Gilde Necromancer kommt von Guild Wars.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niburu (18. September 2009)

Asmo | Archonten

Server: [GER]Thor

http://g-c-p.de/


Scheint ja gutes Verhältniss auf dem Server zu sein.


----------



## Xaelle (18. September 2009)

Unsere Legion  Knights of Cydonia (Asmodier) wird auf Balder zu finden sein ^^


----------



## Zeroeight (18. September 2009)

SilverCH schrieb:


> Find ich echt super, so fällt für einige die Eintscheidung wo zu spielen sicher leichter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



viele legionen/gilden gibt es schon seit jahren welche in anderen online-games vertreten sind...
uns gab es schon z.b. in wow, w.a.r., wo wir auch unter LoD bekannt waren.
haben aber in w.a.r die entscheidung getroffen uns in frontline um zu nennen.
vielen dürften ja auch noch unser online-magazin frontline zu w.a.r kennen!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rem (18. September 2009)

Zeroeight schrieb:


> Die Liste ist auch nur die halbe Wahrheit, da einige große Gilden nicht bekannt geben werden wo sie spielen, um nicht alle noob´s mit zuziehen!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das game ist noch nichtmal released, ergo sind alle noobs du pseudo pro


----------



## Mookie (18. September 2009)

Zeroeight schrieb:


> find es gut das sich gute und erfolgreiche legionen/gilden bedeckt halten wo sie hingehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie gut das ihr ja mal garnicht von euch selbst eingenommen seid vorallem da grade mal der Headstart am Sonntag ist habt ihr sicherlich schon unglaubliches auf EU-Servern geleistet so das alllllllle "noobs" auf den Server wollen wo ihr (die "guten und erfolgreichen") spielt.

Und komm bloss net mit dem Argument "Abbber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in War haben wir ganz tolle keeps eingenommen und in WoW haben wir Hogger first auf unserm Server gehabt"!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sichel_1983 (18. September 2009)

Er hat doch nicht nur von uns gesprochen! Aber jeder versteht es nunmal so wie er es verstehen will...


----------



## Ogoku (18. September 2009)

Unsere Legion *Aenigma* wird auf dem Server Kromede auf der Asmodier seite zu finden sein.


----------



## Zeroeight (18. September 2009)

Rem schrieb:


> Das game ist noch nichtmal released, ergo sind alle noobs du pseudo pro



typisch lichtenberger... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
genau deswegen sagte ich ja, das die liste auch nicht das her gibt, wie es zum schluss wirklich aussiehen wird.
und zu dem thema noob´s hab ich mich nochmal geäußert, aber wenn man nur die hälfte liest bevor man postet, passiert so etwas schon mal!!!
aber anscheinend hast du den inhalt nicht verstanden, deswegen diese unqualifizierte bemerkung!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AC-Bonnyta (18. September 2009)

Sichel_1983 schrieb:


> Er hat doch nicht nur von uns gesprochen! Aber jeder versteht es nunmal so wie er es verstehen will...



nunja ... kann man daran etwas falsch verstehen, dass in einem unreleasten spiel alle noobs sind und er einfach den falschen terminus gebraucht?


----------



## Sichel_1983 (18. September 2009)

AC-Bonnyta schrieb:


> nunja ... kann man daran etwas falsch verstehen, dass in einem unreleasten spiel alle noobs sind und er einfach den falschen terminus gebraucht?



Es war unglücklich ausgedrückt. Vor allem in dem Zusammenhang, da unsere Gilde/Legion nicht aus Powergamern besteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeroeight (18. September 2009)

Mookie schrieb:


> Wie gut das ihr ja mal garnicht von euch selbst eingenommen seid vorallem da grade mal der Headstart am Sonntag ist habt ihr sicherlich schon unglaubliches auf EU-Servern geleistet so das alllllllle "noobs" auf den Server wollen wo ihr (die "guten und erfolgreichen") spielt.
> 
> Und komm bloss net mit dem Argument "Abbber
> 
> ...



erst richtig lesen, nachdenken und dann schreiben!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da stand nirgends wo, das wir die besten sind!!!
ich habe es im allgemein auf die erfolgreichen und großen legionen/gilden bezogen!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeroeight (18. September 2009)

ok, noob war der falsche ausdruck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da geb ich mich jetzt mal geschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

werd jetzt auch kein anderes wort dafür verwenden, wer weis was daraus wieder gezaubert wird!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also lasst es krachen!!!


----------



## Rem (18. September 2009)

Zeroeight schrieb:


> ok, noob war der falsche ausdruck
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Na jeht doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sry, dass ich dich gleich so angepflaumt hab. Hatte noch keen Kaffee. 

Grüße in welchen Stadtteil unserer schönen Hauptstadt auch immer.


----------



## Zeroeight (18. September 2009)

ex-lichtenberger-weitlingstrasse!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nun treptower 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (18. September 2009)

Zeroeight schrieb:


> erst richtig lesen, nachdenken und dann schreiben!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja und? Ich hab es ja auch nicht nur auf Euch bezogen auch wenn es vllt bissl ungünstig formuliert war und man dass annehmen konnte.
Ich kanns halt einfach net leiden wenn man vor dem Start eines MMO's von Erfolg redet, weil sich das erst im laufe der Zeit zeigen wird wer wirklich die erfolgreichen Gilden sind.


----------



## Rayon (18. September 2009)

Mookie schrieb:


> Ja und? Ich hab es ja auch nicht nur auf Euch bezogen auch wenn es vllt bissl ungünstig formuliert war und man dass annehmen konnte.
> Ich kanns halt einfach net leiden wenn man vor dem Start eines MMO's von Erfolg redet, weil sich das erst im laufe der Zeit zeigen wird wer wirklich die erfolgreichen Gilden sind.


Fakt ist, dass viele es meiden, mit einer gewissen Altersgruppen zu spielen - eben wegen schlechten Erfahrungen. Und da man durchaus Foren/Whatever zu soetwas zuordnen kann, kann man sich dann die Trends angucken und sich für einen (der anderen) Server entscheiden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ob das alles Noobs sind, kein Plan, ist mir auch egal, aber naja. :>


----------



## Mookie (18. September 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass viele es meiden, mit einer gewissen Altersgruppen zu spielen - eben wegen schlechten Erfahrungen. Und da man durchaus Foren/Whatever zu soetwas zuordnen kann, kann man sich dann die Trends angucken und sich für einen (der anderen) Server entscheiden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Natürlich das ist ja euch selbst überlassen wie ihr euern Server wählt bzw. ob ihr es preisgebt auf welchen ihr spielen werdet.
Ich kann auch verstehen das ihr nicht mit übermäßig vielen "noobs" (das Wort hat sich hier so schön ethabliert) auf einem Server landen wollt - da spricht absolut nichts dagegen.

Nur was den Erfolg betrifft da kann man in 2-3 Monaten mal drüber reden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (18. September 2009)

Mookie schrieb:


> Natürlich das ist ja euch selbst überlassen wie ihr euern Server wählt bzw. ob ihr es preisgebt auf welchen ihr spielen werdet.
> Ich kann auch verstehen das ihr nicht mit übermäßig vielen "noobs" (das Wort hat sich hier so schön ethabliert) auf einem Server landen wollt - da spricht absolut nichts dagegen.
> 
> Nur was den Erfolg betrifft da kann man in 2-3 Monaten mal drüber reden.
> ...


Da geb ich dir recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogueS (18. September 2009)

So, um mal wieder aufs Thema zurück zu kommen.
Ich habe die genannten Legionen hinzugefügt.

Desweiteren ist die Verknüpfung der Gildenseiten bzw. der Vorstellungsseiten der Gilden mit den hier aufgeführten Gildenname weitgehend abgeschlossen.
Solltet Ihr euch also für eine oder mehrere Gilden interessieren, könnt ihr ab jetzt einfach auf den Gildennamen klicken und werdet zu einer, meist externen!, Seite weitergeleitet.

Gruß


----------



## etchco (18. September 2009)

super aktion. Danke dir


----------



## spacetheace (18. September 2009)

wo sind die Gilden wie BlutRausch-Pandora-BarakThul-Awaken-Beat-Avatar usw. aufgeführt oder meint ihr die spielen nicht mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogueS (18. September 2009)

spacetheace schrieb:


> wo sind die Gilden wie BlutRausch-Pandora-BarakThul-Awaken-Beat-Avatar usw. aufgeführt oder meint ihr die spielen nicht mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich warte noch auf euer tolles "announcement"
http://pensan.de/blutrausch/viewtopic.php?...11&start=20


----------



## AC-Bonnyta (18. September 2009)

Anam Cara gibt hiermit bekannt, dass sie auf dem Server Kromede ihr Glück versuchen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Legion: Anam Cara
Rasse: Asmodier
Server: Kromede
HP: www.aion-ac.de

mfg


----------



## Maugaran (18. September 2009)

Kromede

Elyos

Gilde: Nordstern

HP:  http://nordstern.aionguilds.info



Gruß
Mauga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spacetheace (18. September 2009)

RogueS schrieb:


> ich warte noch auf euer tolles "announcement"
> http://pensan.de/blutrausch/viewtopic.php?...11&start=20


wir werden heute abend unseren Server bekannt geben ..halte dich schon  auf dem laufenden


----------



## clydecreme (18. September 2009)

tja da war allvatar wohl mal wieder schneller als die lieben Legionschefs der jeweiligen "pro" legionen :

http://www.allvatar.com/news/index.php?p=d...ls&nid=5960


----------



## RogueS (18. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da hat wohl eine Gilde die News zu früh rausgehaun und den andern die Show gestohlen^^


----------



## Kresse (18. September 2009)

Bloody Memory hat sich entschlossen, auf Kromede zu spielen. Hier sind unsere Daten.

Bloody Memory

HP: www.bloody-memory.com

Fraktion: Asmodian

Server: Kromede


----------



## Sichel_1983 (18. September 2009)

FrontLINE wird auf Votan die Elyos verstärken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HP: www.fl-gaming.eu


----------



## Berghammer71 (19. September 2009)

*In Obscuro *

Server: Thor 
Seite:    Elyos

http://inobscuro-online.com/


----------



## RogueS (19. September 2009)

Hui hui, ich glaube Kromende wird von Asmos überrannt. 
Ich persönlich habe mich jetzt für Votan entschieden (Elyos). Werde es wohl mit ner gewaltigen Warteschlange zu tun bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps: habe/werde gleich die Aktualisierung des Beitrags vornehmen.

------------

Gruß


----------



## Wyse (19. September 2009)

Todos Muertos hat sich auch entschieden.

Server: Votan

Realm: Elyos

Website: Todos Muertos


----------



## Schwabentier (19. September 2009)

Füge bei den Triarii (Votan/Asmo) bitte noch www.triarii-gaming.de als Link an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soraija (19. September 2009)

RogueS schrieb:


> Votan
> 
> Asmo  |  Celestial
> ...
> ...


Diese Gilde hast du 2x aufgeführt


----------



## Ravianna (19. September 2009)

Berserker

Server: Votan
Seite: Asmodier

Homepage: Berserker


----------



## davinci2k8 (19. September 2009)

na passt doch soweit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sehen uns ggl hf


----------



## Rubinweapon (19. September 2009)

arme elyos auf votan..^^

edit:asmos closed auf votan :X (is die wahrheit für alle die gestern nich fix genug den char erstellt haben^^)


----------



## Rokkarion (19. September 2009)

asmos auf thor auch closed... wayne


----------



## Tessaya (Caedes) (19. September 2009)

Legion: Caedes (www.legion-caedes.de)

Rasse: Elyos

Server: Votan

Mitglieder: 29 (suchen noch einen Kantor) 

Ausrichtung: PvPvE

Aktive & gute Spieler sind bei uns jederzeit willkommen! 

Wir wünschen euch allen viel Spaß in Aion und man sieht sich als Freund oder Feind auf dem Schlachtfeld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AdCox (19. September 2009)

Trinitas hat sich für den server Kromede / Asmodier entschieden.

http://www.trinitas-gilde.com/


----------



## Kizna (19. September 2009)

AdCox schrieb:


> Trinitas hat sich für den server Kromede / Asmodier entschieden.
> 
> http://www.trinitas-gilde.com/



Na dann auf ein parr schöne Matches im Abyss.


----------



## zahm (19. September 2009)

Gilde: Frostbringer 
url: http://www.frostbringer.de
server: votan
rasse: elyos

pvp orientiert


----------



## Bahlti (19. September 2009)

AdCox schrieb:


> Trinitas hat sich für den server Kromede / Asmodier entschieden.
> 
> http://www.trinitas-gilde.com/



Nice, finde euer Konzept echt super. Werden dann ja gemeinsam im Abyss kämpfen ;-)


----------



## RogueS (20. September 2009)

So habe die Liste wieder aufgefrischt.
Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung.

Allerdings denke ich, dass ich zukünftige Änderungen und das Einpflegen neuer Legionen ab jetzt nurnoch sporadisch vornehmen werde.
Ich sehe den eigendlichen Zweck der Liste, nämlich Leuten bei ihrer Serverwahl zu helfen, als geglückt/erfüllt an. Zukünftig wird die Liste wohl hauptsächlich zur Übersicht über "Gilden auf meinem Server" dienen.
Natürlich könnt/sollt ihr hier weiter Posten um den Beitrag am Leben zu erhalten, damit auch die "Neuen", welche ab dem 25. hinzu stoßen den Beitrag noch entsprechend nutzen können. 

Bald gehts los, viel Spass schonmal

Gruß
RogueS


----------



## king00 (20. September 2009)

hi@all

wir sind auch mit ca. 20 mann am start

Legion: Red Hands
Rasse: Asmodier
Server: Kromede
HP: www.redhands.de


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

Bald werden alle EInschränkungen für die Server aufgehoben. Wir wollen, dass alle Vorbesteller die Rasse spielen könnt, die sie wollen
Steht im Twitter, das heist eure gilden können ruhig überall rein wo sie wollen. Jedoch Namen reservieren könnt ihr vergessen


----------



## BenklaY (20. September 2009)

Server = Balder
Legion = Wicked KnoobS
Rasse = Asmodier (was sonst ^^)

sehen uns auf Balder ... 
wer mit in gilde will einfach Nachricht hier bei Buffed.de oder bei Serverstart auf m Server Char = Geminy oder Mephysto antippseln ^^

so long
BenklaY


----------



## Raknarok1 (20. September 2009)

Legion:  Der schwarze Orden
Server:  Votan
Rasse:   Elyos
http://www.der-schwarze-orden.de/


----------



## JoH Mili (20. September 2009)

JoHnson Clan

Server: Kromede

Fraktion: Asmodier


*JoHnson Clan*


----------



## Rancasta (20. September 2009)

Legionsname: Vicious
Link zur HP: http://www.v-mc.net/
Server: Votan
Seite: Asmodier

pls mal hinzufügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haubix (21. September 2009)

Legionsname: Infinitas
Fraktion: Asmodier
Server: Votan
Homepage: http://www.aion-infinitas.de


----------



## Geige (21. September 2009)

Die Gilde Nachtmahr hat
auf Kromede ihre Heimat gefunden!

Legionsname: Nachtmahr
Fraktion: Asmodier
Server: Kromede
HP: http://www.nachtmahr-aion.de/


----------



## RogueS (23. September 2009)

__________________________________

Liste geupdatet.

Viel Spass beim stöbern...
... sofern ihr neben Aion noch Zeit habt ;P


----------



## Mitsu (23. September 2009)

Sturmklingen auf Balder/Asmodier


----------



## zefexx (23. September 2009)

Legionsname: *Lycidas*

Fraktion: *Asmodier*

Server: *Kromede*

http://www.lycidas.eu/home/forum


----------



## Posey (23. September 2009)

Legion: *Morrissey*
Server: *Kromede*
Rasse: *Asmodier*
Homepage: *www.morrissey-online.com*


----------



## Maraduk (24. September 2009)

*Asmodier - Divine   auf Thor sind jetzt <Bonfire> !

www.bonfire.gilde.cx   !*

Bitte ändern...


----------



## Chev89 (25. September 2009)

Legionsname: The Prophecy
Server: Thor
Fraktion: Elyos

HP: http://prophecylegion.pr.funpic.de/home/in....php?path=start


----------



## Vlisson (18. Oktober 2009)

Mitsu schrieb:


> Sturmklingen auf Balder/Asmodier



Grüss dich Mitsu, habt ihr auch nen HP? Bzw. rekrutiert ihr noch?


----------



## Jackall (18. Oktober 2009)

Wings of Mercy
Elyos
Balder

www.wingsofmercy.clan4um.de   forum
www.wings-of-mercy.de.vu        hp (nur nwes im moment)

nehmen jeden auf der interesse hat


----------



## Thanu (19. Oktober 2009)

Server: Kromede

Volk: Asmodier

Legion: Komori

Hp: www.legion-komori.com


----------



## Iphmahi (2. November 2009)

Füg doch bitte bei Kromede unsere Legion namens Daedeloth hinzu. Wir stehen auf der Seite der Asmodier.

Homepage/Forum: http://daedeloth.xeoforce.com/


----------



## Totemkrieger (2. November 2009)

Legion.Die Torwaechter
Server:Thor
Fraktion :Asmodier

Homepage natürlich vorhanden und wir suchen momentan noch nach netten und "reifen" Mitspielern,jenseits der 18+.
Schaut doch einfach mal vorbei unter:

[post="0"]Die  Torwaechter[/post]


----------



## Verius (2. November 2009)

Wir sind auf dem Server Thor, Legion "The Revenge of Evil" Asmodier...

Gruß
Leader Verius

HP: www.troevil.de.ms


----------

